# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012



## PolyVinylChlorid (2. Dezember 2012)

So, jetzt stelle ich mich hier erstmal vor:
Ich komme aus dem Süden Niedersachsens, wenn ich s mal nicht hoch an die Küste schaffe (was leider öfter der Fall ist) dann ärger ich die Raubfische in unseren Vereinsgewässern.

So jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema;
Gestern war ich mal wieder kurz bei Marienleuchte, grün/weißer Snaps drauf. 
Gab leider nur n winzigen Dorsch. Naja, morgen gibts ne Ganztagestour, mit Start am Eitz und dann zum Staberhuk (oder hat jemand n besseren Tip bei diesen Verhältnissen?)


----------



## silver68 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> So, jetzt stelle ich mich hier erstmal vor:
> Ich komme aus dem Süden Niedersachsens, wenn ich s mal nicht hoch an die Küste schaffe (was leider öfter der Fall ist) dann ärger ich die Raubfische in unseren Vereinsgewässern.
> 
> So jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema;
> ...



Moin
Ich war Mittwoch bis Freitag auf der Insel:
Erster Tag Wallnau morgens im dunkeln eine schöne blanke 55er:m auf Spöket später noch 2 untermaßige.
2.Tag eine kleene und 3 kleine Dorsche am Staberhuk.
3.Tag in Katharinenhof-nix...
War ab Donnerstag aber auch viel Salat im Wasser...
Wenn möglich ist Wallnau immer meine erste Adresse!

Gruß Silver


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Tagesbericht:
Start: 7:00 Eitz 

Viele Buckelnde Fische aber nur ein guter Dorsch hat sich den angebotenen Snaps schmecken lassen.

Weiter gehts gegen Mittag zum Sund:

Zu viel Salat im Wasser...

Dann Hohwachterbucht, zum ersten mal, neben dem Naturschutzgebiet nur Sandboden, gibts da Fische? Wenn ja, wo muss ich hin ?

Dann ab 15uhr wieder Eitz (als Neuling hält mich hier die Motivation am längstem am Wasser), Gott sei dank nur drei Angler da und nicht der befürchtete Massenauflauf! Resultat, der nächste gute Dorsch wandert in die Tüte und eine 63cm Mefodame verwechselt meinen Köder mit einem Snack. Kurz drauf geschaut und überlegt... lose Schuppen, Kopf nur leicht braun und nur schwarze Flecken. Ach was solls! Der Dame gesagt das sie ne ordentliche Laichgrube ausheben soll, für n bisschen Nachwuchs zu sorgen hat und ab ins Nass.#h Fühlt sich besser an als beim Ausnehmen dann doch n Laichansatz zu finden und wenn ich in 10 Jahren mit dem Sohn los gehe solln ja ein paar mehr Trutten rum schwimmen als heute.

Ein schöner Tag!


Lufttemp: -2 bis 3 Grad
Wind: 3(?) aus südwest?
Wasser: Eitz=glasklar, Sund=leicht trübe mit Salat.


----------



## rudini (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Petri zur 63er!!

Wie war der Fight?

LG#h


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Der Fight, mmh? 
Ich dachte erst das ich n Dorsch an der Rute hätte, dumpfe Kopfschläge, keine Sprünge und nur Richtung Grund gezogen. Sehr komisch. 

Zum Neujahr gehts dann wieder los. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen wenn das Wasser sehr kalt ist, gilt die Regel noch "je kälter, desto bunter"? Und was ist mit der Köderwahl, lieber Snaps, Gno oder Spöket? Ich hätte jetzt n bunten Spöket drauf gezogen, von wegen langsamer führen als die Snaps.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> .....gilt die Regel noch "je kälter, desto bunter"? Und was ist mit der Köderwahl, lieber Snaps, Gno oder Spöket? .....



Auch wenn ich eher Fan der bunten Fliege bin......
An der Spinnrute jetzt gerne einen Salty in weiss/silber oder in *pink....und klick mich*...und hier mal ein paar mehr Infos und Köder
Gibt natürlich noch so einige andere nette Wobbler und auch Farben.....
Gut auch manchmal der Lotto Spinner (und wieder klick)....damit habe ich bei Eis schon punkten können....
*guckst Du hier*......
und sehr gerne auch den Vims.....allerdings sind 12 Gramm manchmal schlecht zu werfen.....*klappt aber auch*


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Heute 2 biße gehabt mein kollege eine verloren #q
mehr war nicht #c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Mensch André.....Dahme bei den Bedingungen |rolleyes
Aber Hauptsache Spass....und den hattet Ihr


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Ihr kommt ja wenigstens los...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Etwas Off Topic: 
Der nächste Trip ist für den 2.1.13. geplant (am 1.1. wirds keiner von uns aus dem Bett schaffen...). We sind denn die Chancen bei den tiefen Temperaturen? Das Wasser wird ja nun immer kälter...


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Etwas Off Topic:
> Der nächste Trip ist für den 2.1.13. geplant (am 1.1. wirds keiner von uns aus dem Bett schaffen...). We sind denn die Chancen bei den tiefen Temperaturen? Das Wasser wird ja nun immer kälter...


 versuchen versuchen such dir süßwasser ausläufe #h


----------



## todes.timo (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

war gestern los (1x 50cm), neben mir war noch ein angler der 8 ???? Stück hatte alle um die 40cm, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## duckstar2010 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Petri zur Mefo!

Da hat der andere wohl nen Grönländerschwarm erwischt. Hat er die denn mitgenommen?


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Wo seit ihr denn gewesen (zumindest die Gegend...)? Und was gabs an der Leine?


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Wo seit ihr denn gewesen (zumindest die Gegend...)? Und was gabs an der Leine?


Fische gibt es überall oder auch nicht.
Jeder Tag ist anders.Einfach selber mal bisschen probieren.


----------



## todes.timo (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Der hat alle mitgenommen, wir waren in eitz


----------



## Sea-Trout (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Der hat alle mitgenommen, wir waren in eitz


Und nun tigern die nächsten Spezialisten hin die alles abknüppeln:q.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Naja, da in der Ecke sind auch so genug "Spezis" unterwegs.

Ist auch ganz großer Angelsport, einen zufällig gefundenen Schwarm von Fischen, welche noch nie abgelaicht haben, komplett platt zu machen. Naja, die Räucherkunden wollen ja beliefert werden. Das genau wegen so einer Mentalität der Mefobestand nur durch massive Besatzprogramme aufrecht erhalten werden kann, interessiert solche Leute natürlich nicht.


----------



## MeFo_83 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Naja, da in der Ecke sind auch so genug "Spezis" unterwegs.
> 
> Ist auch ganz großer Angelsport, einen zufällig gefundenen Schwarm von Fischen, welche noch nie abgelaicht haben, komplett platt zu machen. Naja, die Räucherkunden wollen ja beliefert werden. Das genau wegen so einer Mentalität der Mefobestand nur durch massive Besatzprogramme aufrecht erhalten werden kann, interessiert solche Leute natürlich nicht.


ganz deiner meinung. aber aufregen bringt eh nix..
von diesen "spezialisten" gibts hier leider auch genügend #q
hauptsache fisch uf´m teller........
bei uns geht alles was unter 50 ist wieder rein.waren heute auch mit 5 leuten unterwegs, ist aber alles was forelle heißt wieder schwimmen gegangen, gerade so kurz nach der schonzeit/laichzeit! dorsche sind dafür mitgekommen.|rolleyes
mindestmaß ist zwar 45 hier bei uns aber an so ner 45-49 forelle ist doch nun wirklich nich viel dran...
aber an vielen stellen werden selbst die 40er abgeknüppelt, mindestnaß oder nicht.......schade drum!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Ich mach das auch so. Man muss mit blossem Auge erkennen können, dass der Fisch maßig ist. Sonst wieder zurück. Und ich nehme dann auch nur gut genährte Blankfische mit. Wo gleich der nächste Punkt kommt, bald sind die Absteiger wieder an der Küste und das "Schläuche schlagen" kann losgehen...

Aber alles Jammern wird nichts nützen. Das "Beute machen und Kosten wieder reinholen" Denken ist leider bei vielen Anglern zu ausgeprägt. Da bleibt der Vernunft dann nur der zweite Platz...


----------



## stefan08 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Der hat alle mitgenommen, wir waren in eitz



Das machen leider viel zu viele#q ein bis zwei trutten sind ja für die Küche ok!,ich nehme auch mal keine mit:g
wenn ich massen an Fisch will fahre ich an einen Forellenpuff wo Massenfänge möglich sind:qaber nicht an die Ostsee#d


----------



## MeFo_83 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

@ allrounder:
so siehts aus!! gibt nur leider viel zu wenige die so denken!

@stefan08:
bei forellen machen wir dat genauso! gibt davon viel zu wenig am haken also das man jede abschlagen muß!


----------



## thomas.hwi (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

wenn ihr richtig sauer werden wollt geht mal im februar in den wismarer hafen zum auslauf der köppernitz...was da mit genommen wird ist zum kotzen!!!!!


----------



## OssiHWI (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

und dann gibt es "Angelkollegen" die lassen sich mit ihren Prachtstücken aus`m Westhafen in Hochglanzmagazinen ablichten und machen auf dicke Hose...


----------



## MeFo_83 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> und dann gibt es "Angelkollegen" die lassen sich mit ihren Prachtstücken aus`m Westhafen in Hochglanzmagazinen ablichten und machen auf dicke Hose...


echt??? ist das so schlimm bei euch??|bigeyes

hab ja nun schon ein paar mal den "fischnotruf" gewählt weil dolle untermaßige fische abgeschlagen wurden und man blöde antworten bekommt wenn man fragt was dat soll, aber die antworten die ich da bekommen hab wundern mich nicht das die leute das ohne schlechtes gewissen machen können...
"und was sollen wir da jetzt ihrer meinung nach tun..?"
"was erwarten sie jetzt von uns..?"
"haben sie mal auf die uhr geschaut..?"
"denn unternehmen sie doch was..!"


----------



## stefan08 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

wird immer schlimmer#d


----------



## MeFo_83 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

jap, geb ich dir 100% recht!!!
nur leider biste dann immer wieder der blöde wenn man es selber in die hand nimmt...
*ABER* ich werd es trotzdem immer wieder tun!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Die Statements passen zum Tauwetter, typisch Deutsch schreib ich mal!


----------



## stefan08 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> jap, geb ich dir 100% recht!!!
> nur leider biste dann immer wieder der blöde wenn man es selber in die hand nimmt...
> *ABER* ich werd es trotzdem immer wieder tun!!!




Ich bin gerne der Blöde:q

So lass uns alle mal zusehen das wir an´s Wasser kommen um zu Fischen:g und nicht hier ein Thema mit beschwerden aufmachen:q
Leute haut was Raus :vik:


----------



## MeFo_83 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

@stefan08 und meerforellenfan:
#6 genau so!


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Die Statements passen zum Tauwetter, typisch Deutsch schreib ich mal!



Darf man keine begründete Kritik mehr bringen?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Leute, wir haben Gesetze und die besagen Meerforellen ab 40cm dürfen mitgenommen werden. Bei uns in SH so viel wie man will. Begründete Kritik? Wenn man sich selber andere Maßstäbe auferlegen möchte, so ist das doch gut. Nur anderen seine Maßstäbe auf zu zwingen, halte ich nicht für so klug. Machen hier ja keine Religion.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Der deutsche Angler schaut immer ins Ausland und ist über deren Freiheiten erstaunt. Aber im eigenen Land mal den Menschenverstand vor die Regeln stellen geht nicht und Freiräume Ausnutzen ist die Devise. Wenn dann die Mefo Schonzeit verlängert wird, oder das Schonmaß hochgesetzt wird, dann ist das Gejammer aber wieder groß.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Gibt auch Leute die behaupten, das sich die Leute die wirklich Plan haben und wissen was an der Küste los ist, grade WEGEN den Fischgeiern am Wasser, in den Foren ziemlich zurückhalten.


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute die behaupten, das sich die Leute die wirklich Plan haben und wissen was an der Küste los ist, grade WEGEN den Fischgeiern am Wasser, in den Foren ziemlich zurückhalten.


So schauts aus.


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Welch wares Wort...


----------



## todes.timo (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Mal was anderes, war einer von euch am WE los ???


----------



## dido_43 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, war einer von euch am WE los ???



Ja, ich und Freunde #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute die behaupten, das sich die Leute die wirklich Plan haben und wissen was an der Küste los ist, grade WEGEN den Fischgeiern am Wasser, in den Foren ziemlich zurückhalten.



Du regst dich auf über Leute, die maßige Fische mitnehmen und selber nicht für den Kochtopf angeln. Ist der Fisch für dich so was wie ein Tennispartner, den man jedes WE wieder trifft? 

Im übriegen weißt du nicht, ob der Angler nicht gerade drei Jahre Schneider war und dann kommt bei sechs Fischen an einem Tag ein Schnitt von 2 pro Jahr dabei raus. Jeder Berufsfischer würde ablachen. Das ist genau so lächerlich wie den Anglern das Aalfischen zu verbieten und die Berufsfischer weiter machen lassen.


----------



## Aalfred-HH (16. Dezember 2012)

Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Du regst dich auf über Leute, die maßige Fische mitnehmen und selber nicht für den Kochtopf angeln. Ist der Fisch für dich so was wie ein Tennispartner, den man jedes WE wieder trifft?
> 
> Im übriegen weißt du nicht, ob der Angler nicht gerade drei Jahre Schneider war und dann kommt bei sechs Fischen an einem Tag ein Schnitt von 2 pro Jahr dabei raus. Jeder Berufsfischer würde ablachen. Das ist genau so lächerlich wie den Anglern das Aalfischen zu verbieten und die Berufsfischer weiter machen lassen.



Richtig! Wie man es (sich) dreht und wendet, "wer ohne Tadel ist, werfe den ersten Blinker."

Jetzt bitte wieder Off-Off-Topic.


----------



## Aalfred-HH (16. Dezember 2012)

dde09 =


----------



## dirk.steffen (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

So, dann will ich mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen #h

War heute nach Ende der Schonzeit bei uns endlich mal wieder los.
Wasser war klar, kaum Wind, bedeckt. Köder waren diverse Blinker. Fischkontakt Fehlanzeige #c
Außer mir waren noch 5 andere Angler an derm Abschnitt, habe nicht gehört, das einer was hatte.
Leider mußte ich nach gut einer Stunde aufgeben, da die nassen Füße doch anfingen zu frieren #q
Muß wohl doch eine neue Hose her.


----------



## MeFo_83 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

bei mir gabs gestern leider auch nur ne 42er die den haken, gott sei dank, auch nur leicht drin hatte sodas sie schnell wieder im nass schwamm..
heute nicht einen biss verzeichnen können


----------



## finnson (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

So, heute auch mal wieder los gewesen.
Eckernförder Bucht
Wind: Ententeich
Köder Pinker Shrimp

Mefo: 61 cm und Blank!

Nach den letzte Schneidertagen mal wieder ein schöner Fisch:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Schöner Fisch.......Petri Finnson


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Petri auch von mir.

Wollte heute erst los, aber dann doch nicht los gewesen. Und morgen dreht der Wind auf Ost. Hätt auch mal wieder Lust auf so ein blankes Mefotier. :l


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

PETRI 
zur 61 #h


----------



## duckstar2010 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Auch von mir dickes PETRI!

Will auch mal wieder ans Wasser - eine Woche noch, dann besuche ich die Ecktown-Bucht auch mal wieder. (am 1. Weihnachtstag muss ich nicht mit zu Schwiegereltern :vik


----------



## hemi-gtx (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Petri, schöner Fisch!

Ich war gestern auch los. An meiner Lieblingsstelle in der Lübecker Bucht gabs statt Fisch leider nur Nebel auf dem Ententeich. Kein Nachläufer, keibx Kontakt, nix. 
Immerhin wars nicht zu kalt!


----------



## finnson (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> PETRI
> zur 61 #h




Danke


----------



## hugokiel (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Ich schließe mich den anderen Gratulanten mit einem dicken Petri zur 61iger an. KLASSE!
Gruß
Udo


----------



## finnson (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



hugokiel schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den anderen Gratulanten mit einem dicken Petri zur 61iger an. KLASSE!
> Gruß
> Udo



Vielen Danke:vik:


----------



## fischlandmefo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Dickes Petri auch vom Fischland!!!
So eine Schönheit hab ich heute verloren...#q#c!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

moinsen....so ein kleiner bericht von heute morgen.war etwa 2stunden los.habe mit blinker und springerfliege geangelt.habe 2 kleine 40er mefos gefangen und nen schönen 60er dorsch vorm landgang vergeigt.  ....morgen noch mal nen versuch...  schöne grüße aus flensburg....ps.keine fotos.da schnell wieder ins kühle naß entlassen.tschüssen


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

so,nochmal nen kleiner nachtrag von heute mittag.wieder 2 kleine mefos...diesmal aber auf pattegriesen.hatte noch ein paar anfasser...alle beiden sofort wieder ins feuchte naß entlassen.  mfg aus flense


----------



## Grönländer (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Moin Wathose;

Petri zu den Kleinen! Da geht ja doch noch n bisschen was...warste an der Innenförde unterwegs oder weiter draußen? Wenn noch was beisst, dann bestehen ja doch noch guuuute Chancen auf die Big Mama  Denke da muss ich auch nochmal los 

Greetz ebenfalls aus Flense


----------



## dirk.steffen (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Gestern neuer Versuch in der Lübecker Bucht.
War von ca. 14 bis 16 Uhr. Wasser leicht angetrübt.
Mit diversen Blinkern versucht, keinen Anfasser :c


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Wenigstens fangen ein paar. Ich hatte gestern einen Biss, das wars dann auch...


----------



## MaikP (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Himmelhochjauchzend zu Tode betrübt,
ist das Resüme eines 2-tägigen Auflugs an die SH-Ostseeküste.
Wir hatten an mehreren Ständen zahlreiche Kontake. Mein Mitstreiter
hat viele Fische bis 45 selbst abhaken müssen dazu kommen noch zahleiche Nachläufer Anfasser und Aussteiger. Eine Mefo hat er Aufgrund
eines Augenpiercings entnommen. Dazu gab es noch einen dicken Dorsch.
Da ich nicht so fleißig war mußte ich nur 3 Grönis vom Einzelhaken entfernen , dazu noch Anfasser und Aussteiger Kontakte und Aussteiger hatte ich auch. Als der Wind endlich " Schluß mit lustig" auffrischte kamen dann endlich die Überspringer. Eimal "richtig groß 70 ?" verloren, einmal mittelgroß verloren, einmal über 50 "richtig fett" zum Weihnachtsfest eingeladen. 

Das war der positive Teil. Ich hatte schon Gewissenbisse weil ich den einen Gröni auch am Auge gehakt hatte aber....
dann kam uns ein Einheimischer Kieler Stolz mit einem halben dutzend
Kindern von 37-41 am Stringer entgegen. der wurde nicht mal "rot" als er darauf angesprochen wurde. Na klar haut man als Anfänger (war jeder mal-ich auch) im Meefo-Wahn einer kleinen vorn Kop aber irgendwann muß man aufwachen. Für alle "Beginner" wenn ihr ein dutzend kleine Grönis fangt, dann ist das nicht die "Glücksträhne" eures Lebens. Jeder
wirklich erfahrene Meefofischer kann das jederzeit wenn er will.
Schade dass ich dort kein Amtsrecht habe. Sperre, Geldstrafe, nächstes
Jahr Rausschmiß und Mitteilung an alle anderen Vereine + Ordnungswidrigkeitenanzeige. Ich hoffe "du" und deine Kumpels lesen das
und schämt euch in Grund und Boden.
Dann blättere ich heute morgen im Netz und finde auf einer "Guiding-Seite" einen braunen Fisch auf ner Betonplatte liegend, amtlich vermessen und schonend vom Einzelhaken entfernt!!! Gehts noch.
Kannst du das wirklich nicht besser???
Wer sich von den Heinis beschweren will- meine Name steht oben.
Sorry mußte raus.
Gruß Maik


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

sauber maik#6wir sehen uns nach sylvester bestimmt 
am geheimen strand


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Ich denke die Nummer wäre auch keinem Anfänger zu verzeihen. Auf meinem (Anfänger-)Konto sind bis jetzt 2 Meefos, ein Grönländer (irgendwas um 40, wurde nicht gemessen) und eine große Mama. Beide schwimmen wieder. Den "Rausch" habe ich in beiden Fällen auf einem Stein sitzend, ne Fluppe in der Hand, mit Blick aufs Wasser und den Gedanken beim (schwimmenden)Fisch genossen. Ja, ich nehme auch Fische mit. Freue mich über jede Flosse auf meinem Teller. Aber sowohl in unserem Forellenbach als auch in der See bemühe ich mich besonders kleine und besonders große (Laich-)Fische wieder in ihr Element zu entlassen!


----------



## Steinbuttt (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Hallo Jungs,

ich war gestern mal wieder vor Ahrenshoop los!

Die Nacht davor rutschte die Temperatur unter den Gefrierpunkt und auch wärend des Angelns war es mit 0°C nicht gerade warm. Im Gegenteil, es war inzwischen so kalt, daß sich in den Rutenringen und am Schnurlaufröllchen Eis bildete. Da dort in den letzten zwei Tage kein Fisch mehr rausgekommen ist, machte ich mir nicht besonders viel Hoffnung!#d

Um so erstaunter war ich, als ich nach etwa 20 Min. etwa 15m von mir entfernt eine Meerforelle an der Oberfläche "buckeln" sah|bigeyes: Mehrfach warf ich sie an, aber es tat sich nichts.

Ein paar Minuten, später sah ich dann etwa 30m von mir entfernt deutliche Bewegungen unter der Wasseroberfläche. Wieder überwarf ich die Stelle und als ich den Köder etwa 15m daran vorbeigezogen hatte, gab es plötzlich einen ordentlichen Ruck in der Rute, die war kurz richtig krumm, dann schnellte sie zurück und in der Luft flatterten nur noch ein paar Meter Schnur ... alles ab!!! #q:c:r

Ich stand total entsetzt da und wollte es garnicht glauben#d, immerhin hatte ich 'ne halbe Stunde vorher die komplette Montage (Springerfliege am Durchlaufsystem) neu gebunden und auf Haltbarkeit überprüft!

Dann erst stellte ich fest, das nicht die Montage, sondern die Schnur weit über der Montage gerissen war, die muß da irgendwie beschädigt gewesen sein! #c

Ich kann gut damit leben, wenn mir mal ein Fisch aussteigt, dann hat eben der Fisch gewonnen. Aber wenn er mit dem Köder im Maul verloren geht und dann daran vieleicht zugrunde geht, dann ist für mich der Tag gelaufen. Ich hoffe sehr, das er den Haken wieder loswird!!!

Die nächsten 2,5 Stunden tat sich dann natürlich nichts mehr, weder an der Rute, noch irgendwo an der Wasseroberfläche!#d

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes und entspanntes Weihnachtsfest.|supergri

Gruß Heiko

http://*ih.us/a/img543/9053/201212211.jpg


----------



## fischlandmefo (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Mönsch Heiko!!!
Nächstes Mal komme ich wieder mit!
Gruß vom Fischland und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Ich reg mich über Komplettverluste auch noch sehr lange auf. Kann beim Mefo Angeln leider immer mal passieren. Muschelbänke und Steine im Wasser schaffen auch irgendwann in die Beste Schnur mal eine Schwachstelle.


----------



## elbetaler (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Ja, das nenne ich mal einen echten Vollblutangler! Heiko, da kenne ich nicht viele, die jetzt kurz vorm Fest noch los "dürfen". Aber die Feste muss man eben feiern, wie sie fallen! 
Selbst war ich auch am 3.Advent los. Morgens (so 4Stunden) auf Mefo und anschliessend noch zur Elbe. Ich kam dann mit einem 75iger Hecht zum Kaffee zuhause an. Frauchen wunderte sich nur kurz über die etwas andere Mefo....

Zu deinem Schnurbruch-Problem. Ich kenne so etwas auch! Da könnte man..... sich ....! Bei meiner Spinnangel war der Spitzenring von aussen!!! beschädigt. Da die Rute dauernd anders gehalten wird, läuft die Schnur unterschiedlich durch die Ringe. Das hat gereicht, um das Geflecht stellenweise aufzurauhen und dann bei einem schönen Drill zu zerreissen.
Genauso ist auch das Schnurlaufröllchen nicht immer beweglich oder auch garnicht mehr. Das führt bei hoher Belastung schnell zum Schnurbruch! Selbst beim konzentrierten Hinschauen läßt sich die Rotation nicht zuverlässig erkennen. Das sollte man am Küchentisch testen und die Rolle dabei gleich entsprechend pflegen.
Unterschätzt wird auch, dass bei Frost das Material leidet und schneller verschleißt. Ebenso werden die theoretischen Belastungsgrenzen von Wurfgewicht und Knotenfestigkeit und Tragkraft erheblich unterschritten!
Der gleiche Fisch, am selben Gerät im Sommer, wäre event. nicht verloren gegangen.

(freue mich auf den 19.1.!)

Frohes Fest und stramme Schnüre!


----------



## Rhöde (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> gab es plötzlich einen ordentlichen Ruck in der Rute, die war kurz richtig krumm, dann schnellte sie zurück und in der Luft flatterten nur noch ein paar Meter Schnur ... alles ab!!! #q:c:r



Oh Scheissssenkleister |bigeyes. So 'n Shit. Manchmal steckt man da echt nicht drin. Da kracht es mal wieder in der Rute und dann sowas. Denke so manche hier fühlen mit Dir mit. Typisch auch, dass danach gar nichts mehr geht.
Na ja, beim nächsten mal bist Du wieder der Gewinner.

Trotzdem, schöner Bericht #6 .


----------



## xbsxrvxr (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

moin, mir ist da auch mal was ganz dummes passiert...
es kamen 2 mefos hinterher, eine ca 45er und eine gut ü60er|bigeyes.
nach verschiedenen spielchen verschwand die kleine und auch die große drehte ab, aber als ich den blinker rausheben wollte drehte sie um und schoss auf den blinker! geil!!!
blinker kurz stehen lassen(22gr stripper) und sie saugte ihn komplett, mitsamt wirbel ein.
nach dem anhieb sah ich den blinker nicht mehr, sondern nur noch den wild um sich schlagenden fisch.
das ging gefühlt 20sekunden so, sie wollte nicht aufhören und auf einmal war sie weg!!!
hat einfach mal so n 40er fc durchgescheuert!#q
was hab ich geflucht, armer fisch!

jetzt mit mehr erfahrung hätte ich mich anders verhalten, aber damals als anfänger...naja, gaanz blöde gelaufen


----------



## dido_43 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Dann will ich auch mal was dazu beitragen.

Ist schon ein paar Jährchen her.

Westlich HRO - Hammerbiss auf Gladsax in voller Wurfweite.

Fühlte sich erst an wie ein Hänger und ging dann ohne
Stop wie ein Zug in Richtung tiefes Wasser.

Da konnte ich nix machen, Rute krumm und die Bremse surrte
vom feinsten.

Mit einem mal war der Spuk vorbei :c

Schnur ohne Köder eingeholt, der olle Sovik Wirbel war aufgegangen. 

Fisch mit Köder weg.

Was es war, keine Ahnung, jedenfalls riiiiiesig mit Power ohne Ende. 

(Monstermefo oder Lachs ???)

Naja, shit happens.

Allen MeFo-Verrückten ein Frohes Fest und Tight Lines #h


----------



## magnus12 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



observer schrieb:


> jetzt mit mehr erfahrung hätte ich mich anders verhalten, aber damals als anfänger...naja, gaanz blöde gelaufen



Was willste da anders machen? sowas hatte ich auch mal, wenn Du den Fisch unter der Rutenspitze an der Oberfläche hast kann er keine Kraft entfalten. Da gibts nur eines - rein in` Kescher! Wozu noch drillen? Der macht nur dummes Zeug.

War Damals allerdings ein komischer Tanz da ich nur knapp 1,5m Schnur draussen hatte und zum Keschern erstmal kontrolliert einen Meter dazugeben musste um an der 3m-Rute vorbei an den schlagenden Fisch heranzukommen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

@observer 
 das vergnügen, dass die fische unter der rutenspitze bissen hatte ich schon mehrmal, die meißten  gingen verloren, 
mein 74cm silberbarren biss auch kurz vor dem herausnehmen des blinkers, ich setzte den anhieb und lies sie unter zug  laufen, gott sei dank ging alles gut, ausgedrillt und eingesackt, aber es kann auch anders kommen...

@ dido 43
zu weihnachten ein paar anekdoten, da hab ich noch eine!
große fische ausdrillen oder brutal an den kescher führen...
 letzter wurf des tages mit ansage auf ne 70iger, |rolleyes


und tatsächlich steigt eine süsse ein, 70 plus und der tanz beginnt, besonders viel erfahrung in dieser gewichtsklasse haben wohl die wenigsten und dazu zähle ich mich auch, 
der fisch steigt und springt mehrmals aus dem wasser, ich bin hell wach und jeder von euch der schon mal so ein kaliber am haken hatte weiss von was ich spreche, ich entscheide mich fürs`ausdrillen, der fisch nimmt zum anfangs schnur(entfernung ca.30-40 m), danach fängt sie an kreise zu ziehen und damit meine ich kreise von 360°, pures adrenalien, nach einer gefühlten ewigkeit steigt der fisch wieder, schüttelt und dreht sich den drilling über das blech aus dem maul,   weg ist sie  #q:c|gr:, die enttäuschung könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen, 
vllt. hätte ich sie ranpumpen sollen, aber wer weiss schon was in diesem moment das richtige ist, 
frohe und besinnliche weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## duckstar2010 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Moinsen!

Gestern: mein persönliches Jahresabschlussfischen

Zwei Wochen Vorfreude auf den ersten Weihnachtstag (Frau und Kinder zu Schwiegereltern). Zwei Wochen lang, jeden Tag Blinker/Wobbler sortieren, auswählen etc. Literatur wurde spaßeshalber auch noch mal gelesen. 'Winter: tiefes Wasser, auffällige Köder in Reizfarben und/oder weiß' 
Hmmm....solche Köder habe ich......solche Stellen kenne ich...aber: NÖ! Ich bin eher der 'Naturfarben-Angler'..naja nehmen wir drei so und drei so mit. Wohin fahren? Tiefes Wasser...hmmm...NÖ! Hab mehr Bock auf NOER - da ist es eher flach...egal.
Angekommen...aufgerödelt...aufgerödelt? Wo ist eigentlich die Tasche mit dem zweiten Paar Socken, der Jogginghose und der Fleecejacke? Shit! Egal, nützt ja nix - ich will ans Wasser!
Wetter war bedeckt, leichte Regenschauer (ab und zu), leichtes Kräuseln auf dem Wasser, zeitlang aber auch Ententeich.
Innerhalb der ersten Stunde gleich zwei ~50er die erste sollte mit - die hatte ne richtige Beule im Bauch - vollgefressen. Zuhause nachgemessen - 52cm und Magen voll mit Seeringelwürmern. Die zweite war eher schlank. Beide sehr, sehr kampfstark! UND:  beide auf grünlichem GNO.
Zwei Fliegenfischer kamen, als ich eine Pause gemacht habe entgegen und einer dieser hatte einen wirklich dicken Brocken - ich würde sagen so 70cm...geschätzt. Dickes Ding. Auch dieser war voll mit Ringlern (hatte sie wohl ausgespuckt). Super Jungs - geiler Fisch! Soviel zu 'stehen weit draußen im Winter' (Naja, haben ja nun auch gerade Plusgrade)
Nach einiger Zeit des steten fischlosen Auswerfens, dachte ich mir ich mache mal meinen 'Dorschkiller' dran (orange mit schwarzen Punkten - GNO ) und gucke mal, ob sich so einer auch noch da unten tummelt. Ausgeworfen - RUMMS - nach (für mich) spektakulärem Drill - mit mehrmaligem Schnurabziehen und Springen - kam dann noch eine 64er in meinen Kescher geschwommen :vik:. Diese war auch dick und rund, hatte aber nur ein paar Garnelen im Magen. Was für ein Tag. Nach ein paar weiteren halbherzigen Würfen habe ich dann abgebrochen....war mehr als zufrieden und irgendwie habe ich nach zwei Fischen bei jedem weiteren Wurf ein schlechtes Gewissen. Naja...so bin ich halt. So gings dann wieder nach Hause mit diiiiiickem Grinsen :q

Für mich war das MeFo-Jahr 2012 eines der erfolgreichsten und schönsten mit einem wunderbaren Abschluss. Euch wünsche ich viel,viel Fisch, Zufriedenheit und Naturerlebnisse und eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Petri Heil zu den Fischen!

Dann wird an dem besagten Strandabschnitt ja bald die Hölle los sein. ^^

Will die Tage noch einmal losgehen. Würde zum Jahresende auch gerne noch einmal was blankes rauszaubern. |bla:


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

@ duckstar2010, #h

zunächt erstmal ein kräftiges *Petri* zu dem Fang. :m

Das mit dem tiefen Wasser im Winter stimmt schon. 
Allerdings schadet es nicht, wenn flache Bereiche in der Nähe sind. #6
So kann die Mefo mal schnell einen "Abstecher" ins Flache machen. An milden Tagen garnicht mal soooo selten. |rolleyes

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## duckstar2010 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Danke!



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dann wird an dem besagten Strandabschnitt ja bald die Hölle los sein. ^^


Ja...ist ja leider oft so. Aber es gibt ja genügend Platz (Vor allem auch an Noer dran - 2km schöne Strecke Richtung Lindhöft - aber da sind die meisten zu faul hinzulaufen 



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Das mit dem tiefen Wasser im Winter stimmt schon.
> Allerdings schadet es nicht, wenn flache Bereiche in der Nähe sind.



Ja, ich denke mal, das es am milden Wetter lag. Mir ist nur dieses Jahr aufgefallen, dass man sich nicht an "Regeln" festklammern soll, was Temperaturen, Wassertiefe, Köderfarbe etc angeht.

Gruß aus IZ


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> Ja...ist ja leider oft so. Aber es gibt ja genügend Platz (Vor allem auch an Noer dran - 2km schöne Strecke Richtung Lindhöft - aber da sind die meisten zu faul hinzulaufen



Zum Glück, zum Glück...

Die Allerbesten Mefo Plätze sind doch immer noch die, wo man aus dem Auto aussteigt und ins Wasser fällt, wenn man nicht aufpasst!


----------



## Aalfred-HH (26. Dezember 2012)

Dickes Petri Heil, Duckstar!


Das nenne ich mal Saisonabschluß und einen feinen Bericht. 
Was sagt uns das? Es gibt auch Beiträge zum Thema, die Natur ist nicht immer berechenbar und Weihnachten ist das Fest der Liebe 

Meine Frau sitzt grad neben mir und sucht nach Ferienhäusern in Dänemark über Silvester. Höhöhö oder besser NOCH hohoho. Vielleicht erlebe ich in 2012 auch noch ein schönes Feuerwerk in der Ostsee. 

"Ja Schatz, nicht weiter als 500m zum Wasser..."

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Meerfor1 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Heute bei strammem Seitenwind in OH: 

1 x 49 cm und einen Biß, den ich nicht verwerten konnte.

Bernd


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Eine 65 cm und eine 42 cm... Und das bei stürmigen Böen!!!!


----------



## duckstar2010 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## Timsfishing (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, petri an alle die welche rausgezuppelt haben :m.                         
Ich war heute in der Lübeckerbucht unterwegs und hatte bis auf nen Nachläufer und nen fetten Aussteiger nix...


----------



## mb243 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Heute in der E-Bay gewesen - Südseite der Bucht.
Von 9-13 Uhr.
Um 9.0X Uhr beim 3. Wurf kurz nach dem Auswerfen - KONTAKT- leider genauso schnell wieder losgelassen.
Es war der einzige Kontakt von mir an diesem Tag- weitere 6 Mitstreiter ebenfalls als Schneider nach Hause.

-> Aber schön war´s trotzdem !|supergri


----------



## todes.timo (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Heute war in eitz Ausnahmezustand, wär nichts fängt angelt ohne Haken, der helle wahnsinn


----------



## finnson (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Gestern: mein persönliches Jahresabschlussfischen
> 
> ...




Reicht es nicht zu schreiben, dass es in der eckernförder Bucht war? Ich meine noer ist mein Hausstand! Muss doch nicht sein das nach so einem Post der ganze Strand voll ist. #c naja trotzdem petri:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Wem sagst das. Und die Einheimischen, die ihren Angelplatz nach Jahreszeit/Strömung/Wind/Salzgehalt aussuchen und an den zufällig genannten Plätzen mal vorbeischauen, stehen dann auch unter "Geier" Verdacht...


----------



## schl.wetterangler (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Petri allen Vorpostern 
Ich war gestern auch unterwegs von 8.30-15.30 Uhr
Wetter: heftiger Wind parallel zur Küste und damit ne Wahnsinns Strömung
Köder: Gnos Kupfer Orange 20-28 gr. / Springerfl.
Fazit: 6 gefangene Fische 2 kleine einen Absteiger und 3 Fische für die Frau zu Hause 46,49 und 55 cm lang.

Heute war ich mit nem Kumpel in etwa dem selben Zeitraum unterwegs bei ihm ein Aussteiger und ich hatte nur einen Nachläufer bis vor die Füsse sonst nix ausser kalte Finger und ne kalte Nase.

Aber nächstes Jahr gehts weiter|supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Petri dazu. Ich war die letzten male nur am abschneidern...

Wie groß war der Absteiger?


----------



## duckstar2010 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



finnson schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht zu schreiben, dass es in der eckernförder Bucht war? Ich meine noer ist mein Hausstand! Muss doch nicht sein das nach so einem Post der ganze Strand voll ist. #c naja trotzdem petri:vik:


Hmmmm.....vieleicht haste ja recht. Werde demnächst E_Bay, Ostsee oder Wasser schreiben  Ich gelobe Besserung....trotzdem vielen lieben danke! :vik:


----------



## Matthias-HH (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Waren gestern und heute zu zweit los zum Mefo-Angeln.
Gestern wechselten wir aufgrund des starken Westwindes nach ca. 45 Min. "angeln" (war mehr Werfen und 40 Meter Schnurbogen schnellstmöglich einkurbeln) den Platz und fuhren nach Fehmarn auf die Ostseite. Dort gab es aber leider
keinen einzigen Fischkontakt #c.
Heute bei ganz anderen Bedingungen und super Wetter konnte ich dann doch noch eine Meerforelle von 50 cm verhaften :m.
Damit endet mein Angeljahr 2012 doch noch versöhnlich.

Wünsche allen Infizierten ein guten Rutsch
ins neue Jahr :#2:! VG. Matthias


----------



## Aalfred-HH (29. Dezember 2012)

finnson schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht zu schreiben, dass es in der eckernförder Bucht war? Ich meine noer ist mein Hausstand! Muss doch nicht sein das nach so einem Post der ganze Strand voll ist. #c naja trotzdem petri:vik:



Den privaten Strandabschnitt muss ich mir auch mal ansehen. 
An den nächsten vermeintlichen Hot-Spots werde ich mich mal mit nem Imbissstand hinstellen und noch die eine oder andere Mark mit Kaffe, Punsch und Bockwurst verdienen. 
Zum Glück sind MeFos nicht Standort treu und dir bleibt der Strand dann wieder ganz für Dich allein. 

Glück auf und Petri Heil


----------



## finnson (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



Aalfred-HH schrieb:


> Den privaten Strandabschnitt muss ich mir auch mal ansehen.
> An den nächsten vermeintlichen Hot-Spots werde ich mich mal mit nem Imbissstand hinstellen und noch die eine oder andere Mark mit Kaffe, Punsch und Bockwurst verdienen.
> Zum Glück sind MeFos nicht Standort treu und dir bleibt der Strand dann wieder ganz für Dich allein.
> 
> Glück auf und Petri Heil




Du siehst es so und ich eben anders....:vik:
ich fische dort 3 mal in der woche! Und bisher meistens allein.... #c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



finnson schrieb:


> .....ich fische dort 3 mal *in der woche*! Und bisher meistens allein.... #c



das wird sicher auch weiter so bleiben.....
In der Woche wirst Du mit Sicherheit auch weiterhin Platz haben....
Und wer wegen einer Fangmeldung seine Planungen macht,
der wird eh' ziemlich hart auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück
kehren.....
Ich habe festgestellt, dass man am besten solche "Spothinweise" unkommentiert lässt.....alles andere ist kontraproduktiv


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Und wer wegen einer Fangmeldung seine Planungen macht,
> der wird eh' ziemlich hart auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück
> kehren.....



Das stimmt, nützt nur nichts, wenn genug solche Experten von weit her angereist kommen und über den Platz herfallen.


----------



## Tench 01 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, nützt nur nichts, wenn genug solche Experten von weit her angereist kommen und über den Platz herfallen.


Einfach angeln gehen schweigen und geniessen ! Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen das macht  kein Spaß mehr solche Stellen zu beangeln !Wenn sich dort Massen rumtumeln nur weil jemand Ortsangaben Preis gibt oder besser noch Fotos mit markanten Stellen einstellt!


----------



## finnson (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Einfach angeln gehen schweigen und geniessen ! Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen das macht  kein Spaß mehr solche Stellen zu beangeln !Wenn sich dort Massen rumtumeln nur weil jemand Ortsangaben Preis gibt oder besser noch Fotos mit markanten Stellen einstellt!




:vik:


----------



## boot (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Moin, Ich war auch unterwegs am 28.12.12 von 17.00-0.30 Uhr
Wetter: Starker Wind und Strömung
Köder: Blinker mit Springfliege.
Fänge:1 Mefo 55 cm und 4 Dorsche.:m

lg ole


----------



## Duke Nukem (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Zum Jahresende war Poseidon gnädig und schenkte mir eine schöne 58er Mefo. Gefangen auf Fünen mit Sbirolino und einer Fliege namens Brenda.
  Der Biss kam ca. 15m vom Ufer, bei max. 1 Meter Wassertiefe über Leogrund bei angetrübten Wasser.

Fünf Minuten Drill vom Allerfeinsten.:vik:Vergessen sind die vielen Schneidertage.









Andreas


----------



## Rhöde (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

So soll es sein.
Petri euch beiden zur vielleicht Jahresabschlußmefo !
Meine ist heute ausgestiegen |rolleyes .


----------



## OssiHWI (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Ich lege dann auch noch meine "JahresabschlussMeFo" mit in die Wertung. Sie hatte meine Pattegrisen zum Fressen gern - und ich sie jetzt auch...47 cm....

Guten Rutsch und macht nicht so doll....:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Ich lege dann auch noch meine "JahresabschlussMeFo" mit in die Wertung. Sie hatte meine Pattegrisen zum Fressen gern - und ich sie jetzt auch...47 cm....
> 
> Guten Rutsch und macht nicht so doll....:vik:


 SAUBER ALTER :vik:MEIN GLÜCKWUNSCH #6nur die beiden aufkleber sehen ******* aus auf dein korb :q


----------



## OssiHWI (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> nur die beiden aufkleber sehen ******* aus auf dein korb :q



ich weiß gar nicht was du hast....FLY ONLY eben...


----------



## Ostseestipper (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Ich lege dann auch noch meine "JahresabschlussMeFo" mit in die Wertung. .:vik:



Na denn mal Petri mein Lieber #6. ... Dann hat es ja doch noch geklappt, das wir sie Dir mit unseren Blinkern angelockt haben ... 

Gruß Mark


----------



## Meerforellenfan (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Erstmal Petri allen Fängern, ich kann leider erst die 2 Woche Januar wieder angreifen.
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und die besten Wünsche für 2013 !


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Nun habe auch ich meinen persönlichen "Jahresangelabschluß" hinter mir.
War gestern mit einem Boardi ( Gruß noch mal an Ronny #h ) an der Küste unterwegs. Der zuvor ausgewählte Platz erwies sich nach der Anfahrt als schlecht beangelbar. Schräg auflandiger Wind mit 5-6 bf und einer ordentlichen Welle.  Kontrolliertes angeln war dort unter den Umständen unmöglich. Also wichen wir an einen anderen Platz aus. Hier war der Wind schräg ablandig und das Wasser recht klar. Ein paar Petrijünger versuchten bereits ihr Glück.
Also das Gerät klar gemacht und ab an den Strand. So legten wir watender weise gut einen Kilometer zurück. Fischkontakt konnten wir bis dato noch nicht vermelden. Als gerade eine Hagelfront aufzog, schickte ich meinen Köder nochmal mit Schwung Richtung Schweden. Dieser klatschte aber knapp 20 m vor mir ins Wasser. Mist, eine Perücke.   Hatte ich ja seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr. #c  Also den Köder raus und die Schnur per Hand von der Rolle abgewickelt. Doch was war das! |bigeyes  Wieso hängt denn die Rutenspitze im Winkel nach unten!? |bigeyes
Es war nicht mein Tag. Rutenbruch etwa 30 cm unterhalb der Spitze. Also raus aus dem Wasser. Ronny kam auch raus und wir gingen zum Auto zurück. Dort wechselte ich die Kombi. Zum Glück habe ich immer eine Ersatzrute und -rolle dabei. 
Leider hatte Petrus mit uns kein Einsehen mehr und so verließen wir gegen 17:30 Uhr den Strand des Geschehens. Auch jetzt kam ein mächtiger Hagelschauer runter. Was soll´s. Es hätte ja auch schlimmer kommen können.

Euch allen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, gepart mit dem Wunsch für viel Gesundheit, Freude mit der Familie, Erfolg im Beruf und im Privaten und ein paar gaaaaaanz dicken Fischen! 

Gruß

Rolf   #h


----------



## dirk.steffen (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Allen Mefoverrückten einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr. #h

Ich war die letzte Woche auch noch 2 Mal los, allerdings nix berichtenswertes :c Keinen einzigen Kontakt.
Na ja, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, wird es sicher ein interessanter Januar 

@Rolf: Wenn Du mal wieder im Orbit bist, ruf einfach mal an |bla:


----------



## Hameck (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

allen besessenen anhaengern der meerforellenfischerei wuensche ich ein erfolgreiches jahr 2013 immer eine handbreit luft  zwischen ende wathose und wasseroberflaeche den richtigen koeder zur richtigen zeit am richtigen platz gesundheit und persoenliches wohlergehen

Hameck  #h


----------



## elbetaler (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

@mefohunter,
schade, ich dachte, dass gerade der verhunipibelte Wurf einen Fisch gebracht hätte. Egal, ist eben so. Manchmal, wenn die Konzentration nachlässt oder irgend etwas anders ist, kommt der Biss!
Hast du denn wenigstens die Möglichkeit, die Rute zu reparieren/oder zu lassen? Da hab ich es gut, ein Angelkumpel ist da ganz gut dabei. Der hat mir schon oft geholfen. Je nach Freizeit baut er auch Zielfisch-Ruten, leider vorwiegend für seine Ansprüche. Aber er macht auch auf Bestellung.

Mit dem Jahresabschluss ist bei mir etwas kompliziert, weil ich leider auf vielen Hochzeiten tanze. An die Elbe auf Hecht und Co., auf Mefo, auf Dorsch usw. - also wohin? So konnte ich vor zwei Wochen einen 75iger Hecht aus der Elbe überzeugen. Das rechne ich als meinen Abschluss, obwohl ich danach auch noch mal los war.

Also dann, feiert schön und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*



elbetaler schrieb:


> @mefohunter,
> schade, ich dachte, dass gerade der verhunipibelte Wurf einen Fisch gebracht hätte. Egal, ist eben so. Manchmal, wenn die Konzentration nachlässt oder irgend etwas anders ist, kommt der Biss!
> Hast du denn wenigstens die Möglichkeit, die Rute zu reparieren/oder zu lassen?



Habe ich leider nicht, aber die identische Rute im Keller stehen.  Diese hat mir auch schon 2 x 74 cm silber beschert. :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## boot (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2012*

Hier noch schnell das Bild vom 28.12.12


----------

